# Grouper fishing Fish Commander Charters



## Fish Commander (Mar 26, 2014)

The bottom fishing magician strikes again at Fish commander. We had another snowy grouper smack down on some stud snows some big golden tiles and yellow edge groupers check out www.fishcommander.com to book a trip of a lifetime 
225-445-1005
#strikelinecharts #grouper #mustadhooks #kristalfishing #twinvee #deep #charterfishing #saltlife #pelagic#tunadawgcatamarans


----------

